# Television in Cyprus



## Tricia Cooper (May 12, 2009)

Moving out in 3 weeks, really excited now. Is it worth bringing a tv - I can fit one in my hand luggage. What is the best way to pick up some of the english programmes. How expensive is it?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

In my experience one of the reasons Cyprus is such a wonderful place for raising kids and family life in general is that the TV over here is so appallingly bad that people tend not to be addicted to it - a stroll with the kids or a meal and conversation (at a table) which stretches through the evening and into the night replaces the UK addiction (which my family in the UK certainly have) with Coronation, followed by Emmerdale, followed by esatenders followed by heartbeat...etc. Best leave the TV...


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi if you are going to get new tv get it here , prices have come down alot past year also easier if there is a fault . if you must have corrie ect you need sky but i find neil sat, good few englsh programs ER,, BOSTON LEGAL,SIMPSONS, OPRA , LOTS OF GOOD NEW FILMS.
WORLD NEWS,SPORT.
Alot cheaper than sky to set up,
we dont watch much in summer but must for winter dark at 4.30


----------



## mesaka (Mar 2, 2009)

Just to tag on to this thread - Are the pay TV packages LTV / Alfa in Cyprus broadcast with two language streams (hopefully Greek and English) or say for the films are they dubbed into greek or English with Greek subtitles? What about the sport (especially F1 and Premier league football)?


----------



## Tricia Cooper (May 12, 2009)

*TV in Cyprus*



kimonas said:


> In my experience one of the reasons Cyprus is such a wonderful place for raising kids and family life in general is that the TV over here is so appallingly bad that people tend not to be addicted to it - a stroll with the kids or a meal and conversation (at a table) which stretches through the evening and into the night replaces the UK addiction (which my family in the UK certainly have) with Coronation, followed by Emmerdale, followed by esatenders followed by heartbeat...etc. Best leave the TV...



Will need something in the evening, have done raising the family bit. Retiring to Cyprus. Can only walk for so many hours, play scrabble ., do crosswords etc. Will be involved with the church and family but still nice to have a couple of hours in the evening and watch the documentaries and yes Corrie, Holby, Casualty and of course the news. Many thanks.


----------



## Tricia Cooper (May 12, 2009)

*TV in Cyprus*



yummymummy150 said:


> Hi if you are going to get new tv get it here , prices have come down alot past year also easier if there is a fault . if you must have corrie ect you need sky but i find neil sat, good few englsh programs ER,, BOSTON LEGAL,SIMPSONS, OPRA , LOTS OF GOOD NEW FILMS.
> WORLD NEWS,SPORT.
> Alot cheaper than sky to set up,
> we dont watch much in summer but must for winter dark at 4.30


Many thanks, bought nice little 15 inch TV in ASda for £80. Couldn't resist it as it fits into hand luggage! Haven';t heard of neil sat! Have heard you can watch through broadband via laptop! Noit sure how this works?


----------



## N1cky (Oct 25, 2008)

I have also noticed how expensive electrical goods like tvs are in Cyprus. Do you have to pay duty when you bring a tv from uk to Cyprus. Also can you get a VAT refund in the UK as it is being exported?


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Tricia Cooper said:


> Moving out in 3 weeks, really excited now. Is it worth bringing a tv - I can fit one in my hand luggage. What is the best way to pick up some of the english programmes. How expensive is it?



Hi

You can receive British TV on the Island via Satellite. You will need a large satellite dish to enable this, the reason being the satellite footprint of Astra two is weaker the farther away from the UK you are. The bigger the dish the stronger the signal, but it is achievable. There are a couple of companies there that will help and advise you. 

You have “most” of the freeview channels that are free to air via satellite but If you are considering Sky, there are ways around it but beware ! If they realize you are receiving Sky TV outside the UK you run the risk of getting your card turned off. 

Tripp


----------



## Tricia Cooper (May 12, 2009)

Whats the cheapest and safest way of transfering sterling from uk to cyprus.?


----------



## tomkin (Sep 4, 2009)

*UK TV on Laptop*



Tricia Cooper said:


> Many thanks, bought nice little 15 inch TV in ASda for £80. Couldn't resist it as it fits into hand luggage! Haven';t heard of neil sat! Have heard you can watch through broadband via laptop! Noit sure how this works?


Hi and yes you can providing that your basic Broadband speed is a minumum of one mbps preferraby 2mbps. You need a secondary conection called a VPN which connects you to a server in the UK. Then it appears as if your computer is in the UK and you can access BBC I player and the other catchup sites. There is even a program called Zattoo which gives you live TV. You can even connect your laptop to the TV and watch it in full screen quality. No cables, no dishes, no sky boxes

I use one here in Bulgaria and it works great - just like sitting at home watching in the uk


----------

